# Creepy Witch Fingers



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks, I've been wanting to make some of those but wondered how they would taste.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome! I've made them before but they are time consuming. Will have to look for that next time I'm in Michaels. Thanks for the info!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks MrsNightmare for posting this. I to made them for my party last year and they did take some time to shape but they freeze well cause I made them ahead of time to save time.


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank You I also plan on making them for halloween party this year!


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

I found an even better secret to make them less time consuming - get the kids to help! I make the dough up in the morning and have the kids come over to do a batch with me in the afternoon. 
Time seems to fly by as we laugh at the mis-shapen cookies - the ones that look like toes rather than fingers, and we giggle over the sight (and sound) of the blood (gel) squirting out of the tube. I always make sure to have lots of fingernails (almonds) as the kids love snacking on them while they wait for the cookies to bake.
With the help of my son, then my nieces, and now my 9 year old niece I've been making these cookies every year since finding the recipe in the Oct 1994 edition of Canadian Living magazine. One of my grown nieces is living in town and she has a 2 year old daughter and a 3 month old son- my next recruits! 
We live in a small town where it is still okay to offer kids a cookie (if their parents are with them) and many of their parents grew up getting finger cookies at our house on Halloween. We usually make 2 or 3 batches of cookies - for the kids to take to bake sales and Halloween parties, for friends to take to work and even for the local police officers who drive by on Halloween night just to say hello.
I look forward to this tradition every year - a day spent laughing with kids in the kitchen. I am really glad that there is a shaped cookie pan available - anything Halloween related is great by me - but I'll be sticking to the old way. Not that I wouldn't love a little less fuss some years, but it just wouldn't be the same!


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

Here is the recipe I used... They taste like shortbread! They were wonderful! I already have requests for them again!

Creepy Witch's Fingers 

1 c Butter, softened
1 c Icing sugar
1 Egg
1 ts Almond extract
1 ts Vanilla
2 2/3 c Flour
1 ts Banking powder
1 ts Salt
3/4 c Almonds, whole blanched
1 Tube red decorator gel

Gross everyone out with these creepy cookies.

Beat the butter, powdered sugar, egg, and almond flavouring until creamy. 
Sift and add the dry ingredients. 
Blend to make a soft dough. 
Roll into a fingers (They will rise when baked so make them smaller than you'd like the finished finger to be.) 
Make a dent for the almonds and lay the almond in to look like a fingernail. Bake at 325 degrees for 20-25 minutes. 
Remove from oven and remove almond. 
Put a bit of red gel in the nail bed and press the almond back into the finger.

-- Make sure you you use a toothpick to draw lines to resemble knuckles! It is a wonderful touch!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I so wish we had a Michael's. I have to drive about an hour to one.


----------



## tkstrawn64 (Aug 1, 2008)

Scarychery, what you described sounds like so much fun! I have always baked holiday goodies with my kids and nephews, and now that all of them are grown, they still remember what good times we all had together in the kitchen. It became a tradition to play "Monster Mash" over and over and make cookies and cakes all day long... my kitchen was a disaster afterwards, but I didn't care! Now they are doing it with their kids, and invite me over to help, and I LOVE it!


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a question about the shortbread recipe, what is icing sugar?


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Mrs. Nightmare, I went to Michaels yesterday and saw some plastic chocolate molds in the shape of witch's fingers and also skeleton fingers. I will go back and look in the baking section, I was only looking at Halloween things. 
Last year we put the dough in a cookie press, left the shaped tip off, and squeezed the dough into long tubes. We then cut them into lengths and shaped the fingers. We used cherry jam at the base of the nails which came out really nice.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Icing sugar is powdered sugar. It's really fine sugar.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in Michaels today and the witch's finger baking pans are Wilton. I almost picked one up but wondered how difficult it was to shape the cookie dough yourself and add the knuckles. I would think you would just need a tried-and-true stiff batter recipe that doesn't spread when it bakes.

BTW I was also in Sur La Table today and they carried the Wilton pans as well, same price. Michaels and Wilton doesn't have the pan on their website, _but Sur La Table does_. BTW they have some other nice halloween kitchen items as well if you're browsing. I kind of like the Skull and Crossbone LED lit ice cube lights. They might be nice in a punch bowl. Here's their search page for halloween.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Made them last year and they were all gone w/ in 20 minutes.

I did one trick thou I blended chocolate graham crackers into a fine dirt and had the fingers sticking out of them =p


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

That is a great idea!!! I have a cookie press and that would have never crossed my mind! I just used the almonds for the nails last year and they kept falling off, so a local store just had the big bags of black icing that come with a tip on sale for $1! So this year I was going to use that to attach them, but the red jelly sounds so good, I might have to save the black icing for something else!! Thanks for the info! I am so excited to make them! I am going to make up a batch for our friends to celebrate our first haunted house! I'm so cheesy!


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

SORRY, PREVIOUS POST WAS UNDER THE MR! FORGOT TO LOG INTO MINE! He doesn't bake, and surely isn't cheesy! Sorry yall!


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Mrs Nightmare, I used blanched sliced almonds for the fingertips and they looked to real it was a little creepy. They didn't fall off at all. Found blanched sliced almonds at the multinational grocery near my home.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> That is a great idea!!! I have a cookie press and that would have never crossed my mind! I just used the almonds for the nails last year and they kept falling off, so a local store just had the big bags of black icing that come with a tip on sale for $1! So this year I was going to use that to attach them, but the red jelly sounds so good, I might have to save the black icing for something else!! Thanks for the info! I am so excited to make them! I am going to make up a batch for our friends to celebrate our first haunted house! I'm so cheesy!


yEAH THE RASBERRY JAM STICKS BETTER AND LOOKS MORE REAL!


----------

